# Prospective A6 Quattro manual purchase....thoughts?



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking at picking up a 1995 A6 Quattro manual sedan for cheap. Body and interior appears solid. 260,000 miles. Anything to look for in these cars? It'll just be a spare/winter/project when I'm bored car. 

https://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/5861801562.html


----------

